# Fearing my car will be stolen.



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Afternoon,

I woke up on new years eve to find that during the early hours my car had been remotely broken into and they had taken the cars handbook and service book plus whatever other information the wallet contained. I have cctv footage of the incident and it has been reported to police, not that they seemed too interested. Car in question is a Ford Focus.

My biggest fear now is that they will return for the car either with new keys or by taking my keys by force. Is there anyway I can stop Ford giving them any new keys/codes etc? 

I've ordered a disklok and dummy odb port which will both hopfully arrive before the end of the week. Just need to keep the car safe till then. 

Has anyone got any experience or been in this position before? 

Genuinely worried as I've got my wife and 3 month old baby at home with me.

Thanks in advance,

Sutty


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is crappy news to start the year off with, really sorry to hear about this...

What model of Focus is it ? Just wondering if it was an opportunist break in or specifically targeted ? 

At the end of the day mate, it is only a car (which I know how attached we can get to them), if they want the keys, just give them to them, it really isn't worth it at the end of the day...You have cctv of the initial break in happening and if they do return (hopefully they won't) you'll have more cctv, but like I said, really hope they don't. 

If it is causing you this much stress, not sure how old / how long you've had it, but what about swapping it for something else ??

Hope everything is okay and nothing further happens though...


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

There are several ways of gaining access to your car via the keys without having them, getting new keys will not make a difference as their attack method would still be the the same - get yourself a faraday bag/box to keep your keys in overnight, this will prevent them being exploited.

As mentioned above at the end of the day it’s only a car, a family is much more important! 

Keep in mind that the more you increase the security of the car the more it limits the attackers options, and if they’re really after your car and the options are so greatly reduced, that leaves them only one option...to get the keys - this is obviously something you don’t want. 

You could have Ghost installed which would help and still keep the attckers focused on the car rather than the house.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi mate I know exactly where your coming from as I had a Focus ST250 a couple of months back and 2 lads tried to take it away from me using force, unfortunately it didn't work out too well for them but it tainted the car for me and I ended up changing it, not always an easy option I know. Disklok and a good alarm that disable the obd is a good idea 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a Focus ZS, could understand if it was an ST or RS. This is partly the reason I didn't get an ST, thought a ZS would be a safer option. The cars a 16 plate and I've had it since September. I have considered getting rid after this, it's not worth the hassle for a car. It seems like my car was targeted from the cctv unless he was just trying his luck with all local Ford s as he had a device to unlock it remotely.

Should i be contacting my insurance about this or only if something else happens? I haven't due to no damage being made, no claim to put in.

Sutty


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Floodlights that are out of reach is well worth fitting, i take it that your p&j is'nt a generic diesel.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The device works by creating a handshake between the car and the keys, by cutting the signal I.e the faraday bag/box it negates this type of relay attack.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Perhaps they though it was an ST, broke in and then realised it wasn't. So took the Handbook as proof to show the 'Boss'.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I know this seems bad for you but, as bad as it sounds it is only a car. You and your family are much more important and there is only so much you can do to protect your car. 
A copper friend told me that if you live in a house then you should put the keys on a stair about halfway up at night, that way if they are prepared to break in for the keys then that is all they want, and who knows what would happen if they couldn't find them and are prepared to go upstairs looking for them. When they find them they will be away.
Above all you must stay safe, cars can be replaced, families are precious.
If your car is a standard Focus I don't think they will be back. they want the ST's. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Keys are currently wrapped in tin foil till the faraday bags arrive. Surprisingly easy and effective method. Just been out and moved the odb port to the back of the dash, it will do till the dummy arrives. Removed a couple of mods too incase it does go. 

Hopefully they were looking for ST cars and just tried it with mine. You'd think they would know what they are looking for if not wouldn't you. My standard ZS looks nothing like an ST if you know your Ford's.

Sutty


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, what faraday have you gone for? 
They're something which have crossed my mind


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Take it for a long drive and run it out of fuel! Is it parked on the street or in a drive? A wheel clamp is a good deterrent


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Get a Clifford or Toad alarm and immobiliser fitted it wont move then


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

This is crap made I feel for you and why I'm having huge second thoughts about buying a performance car! CCTV as you have an a powerful flood light are good deterrents as is the more physical steering wheel lock. I don't know why companies are persisting with keyless entry and start when it makes cars so vulnerable. I've lost count of the number of Audi's I've read about that have been taken. My wife Aunts neighbour had their Range Rover sport taken and it was found in bloody South Africa in a container!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sad state of affairs mate. I had a car stolen twice years ago. I’ve just bought a seat Leon FR and although they aren’t high on car thief’s list I still worry.

Going to buy one of the faraday bags


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Feel for you, just got my dad a disclok for his new e class after seeing videos of how easy they are to steal ; just a bit ridiculous


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You don't need a special bag to protect your keys. Any metal box will do. Just needs to be lined with something so the keys are insulated from the inside.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to read this Sutty, not the best news so early in the new year, lots of good advice already given, all I can offer you is moral support. Please try not to worry to much, you and your family come first.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Where were the boilers kept in the car? Were they in a door pocket or the back of a seat where they could possibly be seen?

Wonder if they were just after some paperwork and an Id for a car they have already knicked.

I'd have thought that if they weee after yours they would have taken it when they got in rather than risk it at a later date after you're already aware of the first incident.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Found this on youtube i hope it help's'


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what faraday have you gone for?
> They're something which have crossed my mind


Just went for two off eBay that were £4.30 each, hopfully they will be decent.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Take it for a long drive and run it out of fuel! Is it parked on the street or in a drive? A wheel clamp is a good deterrent


On my drive and need the fuel for work tomorrow unfortunately.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Harry_p said:


> Where were the boilers kept in the car? Were they in a door pocket or the back of a seat where they could possibly be seen?
> 
> Wonder if they were just after some paperwork and an Id for a car they have already knicked.
> 
> I'd have thought that if they weee after yours they would have taken it when they got in rather than risk it at a later date after you're already aware of the first incident.


They were in the glove box which was closed. Mabey that's what they were hoping for as nothing else was touched.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

sean ryan said:


> Found this on youtube i hope it help's'
> 
> easy way to stop your ford fiesta st being stolen.OBD repositioning. works on other manufacturers. - YouTube


Disklok and dummy obd port are on their way, hopefully be here by the end of the week.

Sutty


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought my bags off amazon and tested them and they work well. It’s the top hit ones they recommend. Didn’t stop someone stealing my number plates though. ☹


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

should_do_more said:


> I bought my bags off amazon and tested them and they work well. It's the top hit ones they recommend. Didn't stop someone stealing my number plates though. ☹


Terrible mate, absolute scum bags.

Sutty


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

A little update - I've had a stroke of luck today. I asked my wife to keep an eye out for the stolen paper work if she takes the baby out for a walk today. Amazingly 3 doors down she found the cars hand book under a bush. When I got home from work I decided to have a look there too, I managed to find the rest of the missing items. They were stuffed inside the bush about 5 foot high. As far as I'm aware I have all the missing items.

I now feel abit better about the whole thing and hopefully that's the end of it now they haven't got anything from it. I'm looking forward to fitting my extra security measures to my car & home and have definitely learnt a big lesson from all of this.

Thanks for all of your support, advice and kind words, it's helped me alot.

Sutty


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a result :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice one! I live in an area of low crime but even then, when I bought the SQ5 the first thing I did was sort out an OBD relocate kit and I got a dummy port from a scrapper so the correct VAG spec wiring is there and it all looks connected. I am considering the same for the new Mercedes, but don’t really want to mess with a brand new car!

Glad you found the stuff. Maybe the useless scum thought they were nabbing an ST and realised their mistake and dumped it?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sutty 90 said:


> A little update - I've had a stroke of luck today. I asked my wife to keep an eye out for the stolen paper work if she takes the baby out for a walk today. Amazingly 3 doors down she found the cars hand book under a bush. When I got home from work I decided to have a look there too, I managed to find the rest of the missing items. They were stuffed inside the bush about 5 foot high. As far as I'm aware I have all the missing items.
> 
> I now feel abit better about the whole thing and hopefully that's the end of it now they haven't got anything from it. I'm looking forward to fitting my extra security measures to my car & home and have definitely learnt a big lesson from all of this.
> 
> ...


Well that is some good news and hopefully a weight lifted off your shoulders. :thumb:


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

AutoWatch Ghost is all you need


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

should_do_more said:


> I bought my bags off amazon and tested them and they work well. It's the top hit ones they recommend. Didn't stop someone stealing my number plates though. ☹


I have the same ones and ran some more tests on them using a few of my SDR's, every test showed that while the keys where in the bag no signals penetrated the fabric when the buttons were pressed.

Interestingly it didn't matter if the bags were closed or open.

For info I ran the tests using three different SDR's with differing antennas, all of which I have previously used to gain access to my own car.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sutty 90 said:


> A little update - I've had a stroke of luck today. I asked my wife to keep an eye out for the stolen paper work if she takes the baby out for a walk today. Amazingly 3 doors down she found the cars hand book under a bush. When I got home from work I decided to have a look there too, I managed to find the rest of the missing items. They were stuffed inside the bush about 5 foot high. As far as I'm aware I have all the missing items.
> 
> I now feel abit better about the whole thing and hopefully that's the end of it now they haven't got anything from it. I'm looking forward to fitting my extra security measures to my car & home and have definitely learnt a big lesson from all of this.
> 
> ...


If the missing items were only 3 doors away its doubtful whether the theives even opened the documents to verify what the car was, or to take the VIN number (which they could have got from the windscreen anyway).

Perhaps I'm thinking the worst, but perhaps they were dumped there, with intention to collect them a few days later.

Your extra security measures should at least keep your car safe and give you reassurance that you've done as much as you practically can without silly expenditure.

I really don't see why we have to have all this keyless entry/go rubbish - it takes all of 10 seconds to insert a key and turn it. Marketing hype and profit creation, selling ''£200 worth of extras; now standard kit '' that costs the manufacturer £10 .


----------

